# Renaissance Recommendations ?



## tonphil1960 (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to pick up a few Renaissance recordings. I know nothing about this time period. Any hints on some basic Cd's I might try. 

Thanks Tony


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a couple of suggestions; personally I prefer a rather modern sound and playing style, rather than say, counter-tenors and "too authentic"-sounding-instruments:
- Thomas Tallis: O Nata Lux - a wonderful short introduction to Renaissance choral music,
I know the Willcocks/Kings College Choir as especially good in Tallis-albums. The other choral works, 
such as the Lamentations of Jeremiah and Spem in Alium-motet, requires more listening, but they are 
rewarding.
- John Dowland: Lute music & Songs, called "Ayres". Emma Kirkby and Anthony Rooley has made 
some nice recordings, for example. As regards the lute works, I prefer the melodic strength of
Paul O´Dette.
- Jordi Savall, the soprano Montserrat Figueiras, and Ensemble Hesperion are always good in this 
repertoire. For example, there is a fine and varied album of music at the court of King Carlos V. 
- Monteverdi. Now we´re approaching Baroque, but anyway:"The Maria-Vespers", for instance the 
Corboz recording;"L´Orfeo"-opera, for instance the Corboz or the Jürgens recording;"Il Combat- 
timento di Tancredi e Clorinda", a dramatic and varied scene with catchy content; "Lamento della 
Ninfa", of heartbreaking beauty, especially the recording by Gini, Cadelo and the Concerto Ensemble.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

There were some good suggestions made recently in this thread


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Checked a few you-tubes as regards the works;
the Lamento della Ninfa with Figueiras:






Likewise this Tallis recording:




.

Dowland with O´Dette:





The way of music-making is extremely important in this repertoire.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I really love this motet by the Franco-Flemish composer Josquin des Prez.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's some stuff that I like:

Tallis's Spem in Alium by the Taverner Consort. Their double disc 'Latin Church Music' is probably the best value introduction to him IMO:






Josquin by the Hilliard Ensemble:






Jacob Obrecht by Pro Cantione Antiqua. I'd recommend the discs by The Clerks' Group and The Oxford Camerata:






Pierre de la Rue performed by the Ensemble Clement Janequin:






Antoine Brumel's 'Earthquake Mass' by the most celebrated Renaissance choral group The Tallis Scholars:






These vids from the BBCs Sacred Music series might be a useful introduction. The first one's on Palestrina (with a bit about Josquin and Lassus):






The second one's on Tallis and Byrd:






I hope that'll be helpful.

btw Seraglio, that's a lovely Josquin recording by the Huelgas Ensemble you linked to. I'll have to look out for that.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are interested in some earlier Medieval music, Machaut's Notre Dame Mass is an excellent work.


----------



## tonphil1960 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks all, made a list up. Hopefully I'"ll pick up a few CD's this week.

Tony


----------



## Mr Chewie (Feb 22, 2010)

If you like an active bass, check out Johannes Ockeghem.


----------

